# Question about ports on PowerPc (tier 2) - XFCE / Gnome



## MauroEldritch (Mar 16, 2013)

Hello there. 

My main project behind my fresh install of FreeBSD 9.x was to add a desktop to it. 

As you may - I hope - remember from older posts, I was looking many ways for achieving it, without any bright result:

Ports weren't available for my platform (it's tier 2 as said by @SirDice)
As far as I know, PointyHat was down and never answered me in order to keep an eye on future or past builds (accomplished or failed).
As for a), I couldn't just do `pkg_add -r xorg` like you do on your fresh 386, for example, there's NO XORG/XFCE/GNOME PACKAGE UPLOADED.
My main question is:

I managed to compile x11, as far as I know, there's no XFCE pack for PPC (`pkg_add -r xfce4`). Tried downloading it from main site and compile dependencies and then XFCE itself.

As you may expect, I have failed. I'm stuck, and I don't know if I can get any further with this.

Would PPC packages for Xorg and XFCE be released any time? (Soon or later). I would appreciate any help or advice on building Xfce or, on the other hand, Gnome.

No actual trouble with x11, just can't manage to find and install the desktop itself.

Thanks in advance and, sorry, I know I'm becoming "that guy" asking for months on how to set up a desktop on a so-considered-dead platform and on an abandonware machine like Mac Mini G4.

In advance, thanks to SirDice and wblock, for always answering my noobish questions.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 16, 2013)

If X is already working, the hard part is done.  `% startx` should start twm(1), usable for testing.

Is the x11-wm/xfce4 port not available on PPC?


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 16, 2013)

FreeBSD/ppc package repository is here: 
https://code.google.com/p/freebsd-powerpc-9-0-current-updated-packages/downloads/list. 

See the original announcement message on freebsd-ppc mailing list.


----------



## MauroEldritch (Mar 16, 2013)

Good day and thanks for the reply.

@wblock: I found it! I remember it giving me error before while trying to build from scratch. I'll see if I can do it this time.

Also, `startx` tries to run, but ends with: 
	
	



```
Fatal Server Error: no screens found. xauth (argv):1: bad display name "pazuzu:0" in "remove" command.
```
pazuzu is the server name, BTW.

@cpu82: Thanks! It may come in handy! I just found Xfce4-components.tar.gz, what's that about? Is that file the full XFCE4 desktop or just complementary components? Thanks to both. I'll try building x11-wm/xfce4


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 16, 2013)

MauroEldritch said:
			
		

> cpu82: Thanks! It may come in handy! I just found Xfce4-components.tar.gz, what's that about? Is that file the full XFCE4 desktop or just complementary components?



As detailed description Xfce4-components.tar.gz contains following packages:


> File:
> Xfce4-components.tar.gz   7.9 MB
> 
> Description:
> ...



Read instructions/notes for installation.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 16, 2013)

Those packages appear to be from August 2011.


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 16, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Those packages appear to be from August 2011.



Yes, packages are outdated, I guess the repository's owner has applied the theory of supply and demand. The OP are interested in his precompiled packages. Surely, @sossego will update it


----------



## MauroEldritch (Mar 17, 2013)

Hello and thanks for the answer and patience. The URL provided by @cpu82 seems to be my strongest bet. I managed to do wget to the package itsels (tar.gz), un-tared it, browsed the new directory and tried `pkg_add xfce-4.8.tbz` the logic seems to be going well, it tries to install it locally, but it tries to fetch the dependencies locally also, and then fails.

I thought of installing it with -f switch, but then I don't know how I will get all the dependencies one by one manually.

Is there any way to install it locally while fetching the dependencies from the original FreeBSD FTP? Or maybe I'm trying to reinvent the wheel...


----------



## sossego (Mar 18, 2013)

It's going to be a little while before I can update the packages. I don't have access to the internet or my machines.
My recent posts are done from a public wireless and on a normal laptop.

The packages should still be good. If the OP needs a quick environment, then he/she can use those packages.

The other option is to build from ports. I suggest from ports.

Sorry, wblock and others, but being homeless has a lot of downsides.


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 19, 2013)

You can install x11-wm/xfce4 from ports as advised @sossego. Should not have problem, because is not listed in the table of ports which fail to build on powerpc-9. See here.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 19, 2013)

In the multiple days the quest for packages has been going on, the port could have been built.  Probably several times.


----------



## sossego (Mar 19, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> You can install x11-wm/xfce4 from ports as advised @sossego. Should not have problem, because is not listed in the table of ports which fail to build on powerpc-9. See here.



Be sure to install the dependencies _as you would have them for your system and not just for the single application_.

If you need extra help, you can ask the ports management team and those on the powerpc mailing list. Beat, Justin, Nathan, and Torfinn are very helpful.


----------



## MauroEldritch (Mar 23, 2013)

```
gmake[2] Wcnk-1.0girl Error 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/libwnck
Install Error Code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4-panel
Install Error Code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4-session
Install Error Code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4
Install Error Code 1
```


I give up... Any recommendations?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 23, 2013)

The real error is somewhere above that.  Use script(1) to capture output, then post it on pastebin.com.


----------



## MauroEldritch (Mar 28, 2013)

Finally, I made it! Everything compiled right away! Guys, thanks for your patience! Just a little thing keeps me away from starting: I did [cmd=]# echo "/usr/local/bin/startxfce4" > ~/.xinitrc[/cmd], then edited rc.conf:


```
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
```

(as I did on my i386 install).

Then just try to [cmd=]startx[/cmd] and suddenly, black screen, two seconds and then 
	
	



```
Fatal Server Error: no screens found
```

Log says that I in fact have a screen, but it's not properly configured:


```
Screen(S) found, but none have a usable configuration.
```

Tried to:


```
# 640x480 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 29.82 kHz; pclk: 23.86 MHz
Modeline "640x480_60.00" 23.86 640 656 720 800 480 481 484 497 -HSync +Vsync
```
 in xorg.conf, and also DefaultDepth 16 (Later tried 4, 8 and even 1).

My monitor is a GENERIC NIMITZ (In fact, AFAIK it doesn't even came with manual or driver, it's Asian and came with a cheap old PC), actually running at 640x480 and refresh ratio it's 60Hz (checked with the built-in menu). Mac Os X, Windows and other systems were I have used it usually detected it as "Generic" or "Monitor0" with no name associated to it.

Any kind help in order to finish this?

PS: I have auto configured xorg.conf then, appended the other lines. 

If you find it useful, I may post my configuration file on pastebin.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 28, 2013)

The first thing to try is without any xorg.conf at all.  X can often autodetect the hardware correctly.  If that does not work, try your generated xorg.conf (but without ModeLines) and post /var/log/Xorg.0.log to pastebin.com.


----------



## MauroEldritch (Mar 28, 2013)

Without any xorg.conf: same result (no Screens found, log says exactly the same). My configuration without ModeLine: same result. Also, both add a line saying 
	
	



```
xauth: (argv):1: bad display name "pazuzu:0" in "remove" command.
```

Automatic generated configuration: same scenario.

Remember, generic monitor, not so good.

I'll post my xorg.conf to pastebin. Link here: http://pastebin.com/3MASEzRd

BTW (EDIT) Built-in menu says that monitor is working at 640x480 and V: 60Hz, H: 37.8kHz


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 29, 2013)

Creates a public paste with same content. Your private pastes are only visible to you >> http://pastebin.com/3MASEzRd.


----------



## MauroEldritch (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks, corrected it, same link: http://pastebin.com/3MASEzRd


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 29, 2013)

ATI Radeon 9200 is well supported, reads radeon(4x).

**EDIT**


```
"xauth: (argv):1: bad display name "pazuzu:0" in "remove" command.
```
Also, you need to have the proper hostnames in /etc/hosts:

```
::1			localhost localhost.my.domain
127.0.0.1		localhost localhost.my.domain [FILE]hostname[/FILE]
```
Where hostname should be changed with yours.

See my xorg.conf for make some changes:
http://pastebin.com/3B6Ai4uS.

Try add modes entry in xorg.conf(5):

```
SubSection "Display"
                Depth 24
                Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 
                ViewPort    0 0
        EndSubSection
```


----------



## MauroEldritch (Mar 29, 2013)

Yup. All G4 Mac Mini's come with Ati RADEON 9200, also, I've installed - out of curiosity - the x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati driver from ports. Built without even a warning.

But, take a look, the driver at the conf file says "vesa" (I know it can also be set to "vga" but haven't tried). Is that correct?

I see you're from Spain, I also speak fluent Spanish as it's my mother tongue, BTW.

EDIT: PS: As I've told before, my strongest bet is that, IMO, the generic monitor is the one causing this mess, what do you think? Thanks for your time and your kind reply.

EDIT 2: Radeon command not recognized, even though I've installed the driver. Hosts are ok.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 29, 2013)

It is most likely not the monitor.

Your HorizSync is certainly wrong, and VertRefresh might be also.  Take them out.  We still have not seen the log file, which would show whether the monitor provides EDID data.  Most do.


----------



## MauroEldritch (Mar 29, 2013)

Hey guys, did [cmd=]Xorg -configure; mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf; startx[/cmd] and it WORKED. Now I'm dealing with my USB generic mouse not working (powered and lights on, but no response). If you could give me some advice, we can think on closing the thread!

EDIT 1: Unplugged, plugged again two times, working like a charm. At last.

I must thank you guys for your help!


----------

